# rePhase looks promissing



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

rePhase | SourceForge.net

Description
rePhase is a tool for generating FIR filters that compensate for the phase shifts of your loudspeakers and existing crossovers, as well as designing fully linear-phase active crossovers with arbitrary slopes.
The generated FIR can then be applied using any hardware (openDRC, miniSHARC, Najda, ...) or software (foobar, convolver, JRiver, ...), stereo or multi-way convolution engine.

Tutorials:
- miniDSP application note: rePhase FIR Tool
- Pat Brown's prosoundweb article: AV: A Useful Tool: Creating & Applying FIR Filters - Pro Sound Web
- Jimmy Thomas' rePhase+JRiver tutorial (in French): http://goo.gl/7kBt7Q

Support:
- miniDSP forum section: MiniDSP :: Topics in rePhase (1/1)
- diyaudio forum thread: rePhase, a loudspeaker phase linearization, EQ and FIR filtering tool - diyAudio
- HCFR French forum thread: «rePhase: linéarisation de phase, EQ et filtrage FIR» sur le forum «Enceintes» du site Homecinema-fr.com - 30024394 - 1055
- direct email: scr.im « Share your email in a safe way. Get less spam.


----------

